# Einbruch in Webseite von Boardsoftware phpBB



## Newsfeed (5 Februar 2009)

Ein Eindringling hat eine seit dem 14. Januar bekannte Lücke im Newsletter-Manager PHPList ausgenutzt, um E-Mail-Adressen und Passwörter aller Nutzer auslesen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

